# So Was I a Jerk?



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a second job that involves shift work. The guy working the shift before me obviously cannot leave until I get there.

Well I noticed that the last few times two of the guys I have relieved are ready to go, chomping at the bit to leave, when I get there. Their stuff is gathered up, their vehicles are running, they sometimes utter nothing more than a few words or a grunt and they are out the door.

So, last night after having this happen the last two times with this particular guy (who has the personality of a rock and has treated me rudely in the past), I decided to wait until the very last minute to arrive.

I parked several blocks down the street and just waited while I listened to the radio and relaxed. 

Well, I think he was able to see me parked since there isn't much traffic at that time of day. I could see him standing and looking out the window.

So at the proper time, I slowly drove up the street and into the lot. He literally walked out of the building, past my vehicle, got into his car and left without saying a word to me. My impression is that he was angry although I was not late in that I walked up about one minute before my shift starts.

Of course now I am expecting him to make a stink with the boss and am feeling a bit guilty. I didn't intend for him to see me doing this; the place I parked is just kind of convenient and I have parked there before to eat before I get to work.

All I am really asking for is for him to make some brief small talk and ask me if he can take off early. I would never say no, since there isn't really any reason I would need to say no. It's just the principle that he (and the other guy) kind of assume that it's okay to leave early. They are in effect stealing my time.

Similar things happen at my main job which also involves shift work. I had a guy waiting for me to get to work in his vehicle with the engine running. He literally drove out of the lot as I was exiting my vehicle. I drive 62 miles to work, so that doesn't sit well. Sometimes I like to grab some coffee or use the restroom before I start thinking about my shift.

Of course this very same guy shows up literally a minute or two before his shift for the people he relieves.

He no longer works there but I did some of the same thing there, too, park and wait in my vehicle until just before the beginning of my shift or in his case, park where he couldn't see me.

So, am I a jerk to try to give them a taste of their own medicine?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Do your actions make you question if you are doing the right thing or not?


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

I can understand how you feel and would probably feel the same way, but the other guy is probably thinking and saying the same thing about you.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

nope.

I would not hide ,pull right up to my spot and park. might act like I'm on my phone though.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Why not man up and ask this guy what his problem is?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You are asking the wrong question. Being a jerk is in the eye of the beholder, and sometimes being a jerk is justified.

The question to ask is, 'will my actions achieve my goal?'. If your goal is to irritate your co-workers, then I would guess the answer is 'yes'. If your goal is to change your co-workers' behavior for the better, you might need to come up with another plan.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Seems the co-worker is the jerk.
Plus, would not worry about the jerk speaking to mngmnt; he leaves his post early whenever possible.
I may be inclined to get there a few min early, Ask Jerk not to leave the post til time b/c you are not on the clock yet & would like restroom/coffee.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

whodunit said:


> I have a second job that involves shift work. The guy working the shift before me obviously cannot leave until I get there.
> 
> Well I noticed that the last few times two of the guys I have relieved are ready to go, chomping at the bit to leave, when I get there. Their stuff is gathered up, their vehicles are running, they sometimes utter nothing more than a few words or a grunt and they are out the door.
> 
> ...


So am I a jerk?
Yes.

All I am really asking for is for him to make some brief small talk
Clearly.....there is a reason why he does not want to make small talk with you.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

if you are getting to clock in on time that is all that matters- as long as you are not late to a paying job- you are fine


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Are your bosses happy with you? Then that's all that matters.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...................Getting even , is Not a strategy that will result in long term job survivability ! IF , you irritate a number of your coworkers , and , they , in turn complain to the Boss , he will start to look for a justifiable excuse to remove you from your job ! Given you are technically , not late , and perform your job at or above expected norms will NOT prevent you from losing your job in the long run . This is a dangerous game you are playing in my opinion , especially , IF , you need the income for the basic survival of your family ! You need too rethink your attitude relative to this situation and realize it could cause you to lose your job . , fordy


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Is the company party to a union contract or does it have rules which allow a specific amount of time at the end of the shift to clean-up prior to leaving?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I have worked shift work for over 35 years.
At some point, you are going to be late. It may be a flaat tire, bad weather, faulty alarm clock, whatever. This little stunt of yours will bite you.

At one prison I worked at, the guys in the gun towers expected to be relieved 10 minutes prior to the end of their shift. 10 minutes, not nine and a half. Then they would drive up front and clock out. They would leave the prison before the end of their shift. Been that way for years and I'd end up punching in at 15 min before my shift and leaving 5 minutes early. I lost 10 minutes a day, but I had a job.

At another job, there wasn't a time clock. I'd show up 15 or 20 minutes early and get myself set for my shift. It was good to ask about what had happened in the past 16 hours. If he wanted to leave a few mintes early, fine. If anyone bolted to their car 15 minutes early, I would have told them "Hey, I'm not on duty yet." But if they said this was their last shift and they were headed somewhere, I have no problem taking over and letting them scoot out a bit early.
But on this same job, I had a couple new workers that wouldn't pull in until the very last second. Several times they were late. I'm not going to stick around after my shift has ended filling them in on what they need to know is going on.

Sounds like you don't have a time card to get time punched? Is that "right on time" by your clock, the company clock or what?

When I worked 12 hour shifts, it went smoother. I could let the guy I relieved go early and he could return the favor. With 8 hour shifts it get complicated. Always someone in the cycle that gets there on time, but wants out early.

You are in your right to get there at the minute and leave right on time. But if you want to get along, give a few minutes of your time. You may need some good will sometime.

If you can end a sentence with, " that aught to teach them a lesson."you are likely a jerk.

Did you really enjoy your time down the street watching that guy fuming at the window? Really?

If I'm late I can lose pay. If I'm late too often, I lose my job. I make it a point to leave early so any unforseen situations don't make me late. If nothing bad happens, I get there early. It is no big deal to let the guy leave early, I'm there already.

There is an lack of communication here. Since you've already got him angry, you've nothing to lose by asking him, " What time do you want me to relieve you tommorow?"
That gives him a chance to air what's bugging him. You could show up early and tell him, " Don't run off, I've got to run to the bathroom and get some coffee."
You could try, " I don't mind getting here early and letting you leave early, but the guy on the next shift won't relieve me early."
Talk to him and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive done that kind of work many a year. As long as you are precisely on time, the boss shouldnt have any reason to complain. As to your coworker, many are like as you describe.

Personally, I give what I get. If I get relieved a few minutes earlier, I return the favor to the same person. If you show up a few minutes early and ask how the machine is running, I will be happy to tell you, I might even stick around a few minutes longer too. 

If you walk in the door last minute, all the time, I aint sticking around either.
If you leave early, I will show up on time, not before.

You werent rude, & the vast majority of times you will find, people just want to go home.
It isnt personal.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yup. You're the jerk- since you asked.

First, your behavior and the same result is happening on TWO different jobs. Therefore you have to look at yourself & your behavior - not anyone else.

Second, if you want coffee & potty break when you first get to work - that should be done BEFORE you start your shift.

Third, if you have a problem with other co-workers - rather than doing passive aggressive behavior - initiate a resolution - talk to them, don't wait or expect them to come to you. 

Fourth - their behavior (packed up & ready to leave) should have told you they don't like what you're doing. How well do you really read people?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I worked a rotating shift for many years.
When my shift was over I wanted to leave, not visit with some co-worker.
If I would have wanted to visit I would come in earlier.
Probably nothing to do with you, they just don't want to set around work visiting with someone they might not want to be around anyway.
Just because you work with a person does not mean they want to spend their free time visiting with you.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Seems like any day where I work, I used to come in a few minues early as I have a long drive and like to relax a moment before getting into the work frame of mind (mind you I was NOT clocked in yet so I was NOT on the clock, they were). But, they are always champing at the bit to leave and will (even if its not thier time to leave yet!) the moment I step foot in there. Soooooo now I relax a fwe somewhere else and come in exactly on time. 

People jsut don't have any paitience any more. The world centers around THEM and they cannot see it from anyone elses point of view.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds familiar. Some folks will always show up at the last minute and be standing at the door five minutes before their shift ends. Other folks ( like me) will always be 30 minutes early and leave five minutes late. I learned a LONG time ago that it only increases MY frustration to worry about their behavior so as long as I am there and any info that needs to be passed on has been, I am good with it. I am friendly and like to visit, if they aren't - I don't let their behavior affect my happiness. For what it's worth, I would not have done what you did.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

A person should focus on how they do their job; not how others do theirs. Makes for a happier work environment for yourself and your an example to others. What they do doesn't matter; what you do does. 

What you did was to be like them. They're already that way and so you're not going to change them. Setting a good example and cheerfully acknowledging them when they leave could one day change them.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Its your time to use as you see fit and their actions are rude and even disrespectful. For all the guy knew you were on your cell phone arranging a funeral before work. No reason or need for him to talk to your boss or be annoyed. Still you're reason was to give them a taste of their own medicine. You learned this, you're not like them, so don't waste your time trying to be.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

The co-worker does not have a right to expect you to arrive early or to expect to leave before his shift is over. But why are you so desperate for 'small talk' and going to such passive aggressive lengths? Thats a mystery to me.

The whole stunt seems very childish, cowardly, and small. As an adult you should be able to confront people and communicate your concerns. This behavior is beneath you.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Since you asked, IMO, you lowered yourself to your co-workers level, to give him a "taste of his own medicine" and he's a jerk, right. 

If they were still working and stopped early, making you start earlier, since you arrived earlier, that would be different.

But, it they are just standing around waiting to leave, who cares? 

If an unpleasant persons did not want to make small talk with me, I'd go out of my way to be sickningly nice to them, which annoys them even more, which is the "jerk" in me.

It's just a job. Don't let it get you down.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Obviously there is nothing to discuss about the job you are taking over, so just walk in on time. I think sitting anywhere that your co workers can see you before they leave is an unwise thing to do, it will just make them angry. 

Leave when your shift is officially over. Do a good job, and you'll have no problems.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you guys punch a time clock? The places I have worked at that had a Tclock, we couldn't clock in until EXACTLY the start time. If your shift started at 6 am, there would be a line of folks waiting to punch in as soon as it struck 6:00. How are they leaving early without it being reflected on the time clock at the end of the day as not adding up to 8 hrs? (or 10 or 12 or however long the shift is) I know the companies were VERY strict about not going OVER the alloted hours either. They did not want to pay overtime at the end of the week for a few mins over here and there throughout the week.

Most of those places also expected you to come in 10-15 mins earlier then your shift started. That was specifically for bathroom, getting coffee and bringing others up to speed on work related stuff. The guys on the first shift were expected to take the last 10-15 mins to clean their area, do any paperwork, and catch the next guy up to speed. So did you on your shift. 

It doesn't take that much to get along with others. You may have to sacrifice a few extra minutes of your time each day. I'm sure you've heard of the phrase "Dont sweat the small stuff" and it's all small stuff? Investing 10 mins a day into connecting with someone else and being amicable isn't too much in the scheme of things really. 

As someone else said, it's not just doing your job and dotting all your i's and crossing all your t's that make you memorable or valuable to others including the bosses. Oftentimes it's that AND how well you relate to others.
I was assuming that this place has a time clock and not understanding how the other employees are leaving early though. If it is the honor system (which would seem rare for a company running multiple shifts) then the other guys are wrong and dishonest. But what you did IMO was just a negative reaction to a negative situation, and as they say "2 wrongs don't make a right". I'd talk to them and find out what everyone's expections are and why and see if it couldn't be worked out before someone feels like they need to get the boss involved.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I read most of the replies but not all. 

I doubt you're going to get your co-worker to understand how it impacts YOU when HE leaves early. If he is as you say, he doesn't *care* how YOU are affected. He is only thinking about himself. Parking down the street where you could be seen probably wasn't a good idea. However, in every place I have worked, leaving early, that is, before one's shift is over, is not acceptable unless there is a genuine and legitimate need for it. Just blowing out a little early every day is not acceptable, IMO. It sounds as if it has become a habit for them to do so, and also sounds like a habit that he does not reciprocate in any way.

If it becomes an issue with your manager, I would politely ask if it is normal and acceptable for people to leave early, clock out early, etc. In most companies, it is *not*. They don't like to pay a full day's wages when people slip out early. Not fair to them, and not fair to you.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Jerk? Dunno, don't care. If the guy you baited had already been being a jerk himself, it didn't much matter to you at the time, did it?

I see two obvious lessons that are being missed. First, if you get into an uncomfortable situation, ask yourself what you want as a successful resolution or outcome, then figure out a way to accomplish that. That is pretty much basic to how all computer programs are developed, how people get to be well paid, and so on. Ticking off a jerk is not likely to have a positive outcome... <doh!> so you shot yourself in the foot. It is as simple as that.

Second, people wonder where all the jobs went and here in this thread we are regaled with stories of shift workers wanting to leave early, doing prep time on the clock, and milking the edge of the system for all they can. The casualness that previous posters are accepting this is stunning to me. Payroll is a _huge_ cost for business, and any business that does not get full measure of productivity is at a disadvantage. When a schedule is set for particular times, employees need to be at the place of business and ready to work. When the shift is over, if it is a continuing process being worked, the worker needs to be at station until the very minute of the shift change. Anything less is theft.

There are some jobs where shift workers do each other favors to come in early or stay a little late, to bring people up-to-date on current issues and smooth the transition. In cases where people are standing around waiting to leave, and others are holding back on arriving for work, there is a good chance that too many people are employed. It will be discovered.



I have, as a manager, been happy to let people clock out early if their tasks have been completed and they want to go home. If they remained past that point, but prior to the assigned sign-out time, I expected them to find something at least marginally useful to do, even if it was polishing doorknobs.

I remember back in the 1970s, when I first got to experience payroll cutting firsthand. I was sure that it would result in disaster for the business, when our payroll budget was cut nearly in half. I was surprised to find that, if anything, the place worked better.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

childish ?


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

What did you gain if he still didn't talk to you? If you get to work 20 min early to use the restroom what eve,r and he has left if there is a problem before your shift it's the others problem. Give every job 100+% and focus on the job your doing. 

If you said to him, hey , Just because I get here early doesn't mean I'm ready to start early. You might want to stick around till I start, for your sake." It might be more effective not to mention grown up.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmmm.... are you by chance a firefighter?? Sounds like the same problem my husband has at his station. They don't have a time clock to punch, and, for example, he's not technically late until 5:01 pm, but it is "standard knowledge" that if you're on night shift relief comes around 3 pm so the day shift doesn't have to fight traffic, etc. Oh boy are there some firefighters that push it! My husband has done exactly as you have. The ones that always relieve him late but expect to be relieved themselves early have come to hate or respect (it's a fine line) my husband. It's well known that firefighters are the worst gossipers around! Lol! So when it would get around to my husband that so-and-so is sick of my husband relieving late my husband would make it a point to explain why he does it (usually because so-and-so relieves late) and he makes it a point to tell the person to their face when he sees them. I'm not sure what your profession is, but firefighters are SUPPOSED to communicate with the relieving firefighter any issues or occurances that have happened the past shift. Such as engine/truck issues, radio/communication issues, repeated false alarms issues, etc. When his relief just leaves without saying a word to him about any issues and the issues repeat on my husband's shift, he's sure to put it on the day/night report. Usually, but not often enough, the other person is pulled up and reprimanded for their lack of communication. 
Are you a jerk? I want to say no, because I see and hear about it often enough, so I understand. But I've always been a believer that it doesn't matter what other people feel about you, as long as you're happy with yourself. But then again, there's two sides to every story, and I'm only hearing one side. JMO.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I am always at my press 10 to 15 minutes early. I like to make sure I have enough packaging made up, a good supply of pallets, hardware, etc. I do not actually go to the press until a minute or so before the start of my shift. If someone _were_ to walk off before I get there I would have no compunctions against saying "hey, wait a minute there old bud.....,."

I work first shift, and I have to say that the 3rd shift people I replace are a good crew. They don't bolt for the door, they stay and clean up if they have to, empty garbage, they don't leave with the press backed up, etc. Most all of the first shift people get to their presses early. It is a very good relationship between the 2 shifts. 

The second shift crew on the other hand is another story. They seldom get to their spots until just as the shift starts. It is definitely a group dynamic and it starts at the top. Of course I'm not there when that shift gets done but my impression is that they bolt for the time clock as soon as their replacements arrive.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I typically arrive at any job early. I would just say "Hey, I'm not on yet! I need to use the facilities and get a cup of coffee." They will learn your routine and figure out when you are ready to take over. 

Being upfront is always better than trying to "show" someone something.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you feel like you're a jerk? I would probably have arrived at my normal time and if I had to go to the bathroom or get a cup of coffee I would do so before clocking in. Then if something went wrong, you have covered your behind since you were not already on the clock and the other guys would have to answer for it. Of course, this scenario is based on what you said about the coffee ect.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think you should show up on time to do YOUR job, and don't waste time worrying about anyone else's behavior, or playing mind games

It's work, and not a social event


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think you should show up on time to do YOUR job, and don't waste time worrying about anyone else's behavior, or playing mind games
> 
> It's work, and not a social event


Ahh, but what if you end up doing the last 10 minutes of your predecessors work every day?

I can see how that would torque someone off.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Ahh, but what if you end up doing the last 10 minutes of your predecessors work every day?
> 
> I can see how that would torque someone off.


If you show up on time you don't have to do any time for him.
You don't have to show up 10 minutes early.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

You're female, aren't you, whodunit?



whodunit said:


> I have a second job that involves shift work. The guy working the shift before me obviously cannot leave until I get there.
> 
> Well I noticed that the last few times two of the guys I have relieved are ready to go, chomping at the bit to leave, when I get there. Their stuff is gathered up, their vehicles are running, they sometimes utter nothing more than a few words or a grunt and they are out the door.
> 
> ...


The underlined part give it away -- you expect him to read your mind.

Well, he can't. Get over yourself, and try talking to _him_, first, why don't you? Ask him how his shift went. Ask him about his family, if he has any.

Were you a jerk? About the time thing -- probably not. About everything else -- yes, just as much as he is, probably more.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Bearfootfarm,
> I think you should show up on time to do YOUR job, and don't waste time worrying about anyone else's behavior, or playing mind games
> 
> It's work, and not a social event
> ...


To me its a bit of a fine line. 

I give what I get, otherwise, you just get taken advantage of. If someone needs the help I dont mind stay over a little to help them, provided I know they would do the same for me.

If they are the type to arrive right on time, and leave early, I just do my job & dont worry or care about how of if they can do theirs.

I generally try to get at the machine, or position in time to find out what is going on in the shop. I consider it my job to find out what is going on before I start. Even if its a few minutes of my time. I figure its also the next persons job to show up a few minutes early and ask whats going on. I dont stop working. If I show up 5 minutes early, & the other person thinks their shift is over and leaves consistently, I then show up right on time.

Coffee & restroom is something you need to show up and do on your time, or break or lunch time.

Bottom line, do your job, show up on time, leave on time. Be helpful, unless its not reciprocated. Then leave them to their own.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pancho said:


> If you show up on time you don't have to do any time for him.
> You don't have to show up 10 minutes early.


I prefer to have a well organized and supplied work area when I start working. The only way I can guarantee this is to arrive early. This is my time and has no bearing on the worker I am replacing. As I said, it has not been a problem and I would not allow it to become one. On occasion I'll get there and the work area is already in good shape. In that case I'll usually take a quick walk around the floor to see what needs to be done and then tell the other operator to go ahead and have a good day.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like they are stealing from the company going starting their vehicle on company time,not working up until their shift is up (can't be watching out the window and working) and leaving before their shift is up.

Besides I don't get paid to come in early.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Ahh, but what if you end up doing the last 10 minutes of your predecessors work every day?


Then you talk to the supervisor.
It's their problem too


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Then you talk to the supervisor.
> It's their problem too


Not me. I'll be having that discussion directly with the guilty party. I would only bring the supervisor into it if that didn't work.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

The range of responses is fascinating!

I guess it's a matter of respect. If my co-worker leaves 10 minutes early each time, I am losing an hour of MY time every six work days without even so much as being asked how I feel about that. In this case, I also end up being off-site at the very end of my shift, so I rarely get relieved early by the next guy unless I leave my site early. I have literally watched my co-worker on that shift driving past my location on his way home, because his relief got there early.

In a previous job, I had a supervisor who insisted (albeit somewhat politely) that I drive to his place and start his vehicle for him in the mornings. He actually lived elsewhere and parked his vehicle in town, so when he got there it was all ready to go.

I was low-man on the totem pole and this had been going on for years, so sucked it up and did what was expected of me. We also had a tradition of picking up each other at our homes before our shift started. I did it for others and they did it for me. It wasn't always convenient but it worked.

We had a newcomer who thought it was stupid that she had to pick me up when I lived a few blocks from my work site. She told me that I was being lazy and she was not a taxi, so I could get to work myself. 

Two other co-workers decided they would relieve one another 30 minutes early on their shifts. Problem is the end of the last guy's shift was the beginning of mine and I didn't want to come in 30 minutes early.

In both these case I was the senior person and had been there years before they had. When I balked at all this, I got dinged for "not getting along with my co-workers" and "coming in just before my starting time then expecting the co-worker to stay for a briefing of the day". It really should have been them getting dinged for not getting along with me, since I was there first.

So, my choice is basically do the kind of thing I did or let people just run over me. Being direct will just lead to discord and me likely coming out on the short end based on past experience.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

It's all based on how Give & Take is handled if you are not given the same courtesy why should others expect it esp if they do not give it themselves. I got tired of being taken advantage of esp. by smokers. They would take many unpunched breaks and one day I decided to take a break after they did so. They complained ot the SM! The whle reason wa snot because I didn't get my work done but because I could answer th ephone answer peoples questions book appts all while grooming!! AND make more money that the SM did(comission work) When I left that place thye went from making 1/4 mil. in grooming to prob about 90,000 max to this day I do not see th evolume in that place as there was when I ran it. Serves them right is my atttiude to people anymore.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Not me. I'll be having that discussion directly with the guilty party.


If you are not a supervisor, you really have no business telling another employee what to do.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you are not a supervisor, you really have no business telling another employee what to do.


That's a good point- what right do I have to tell anyone they need to show up a bit early? Even if I were to complain to the supervisor, they would likely say they can't dictate courtesy and due to the law can't force someone to show up early then not pay them. Like someone said before, it all comes down to the give and take, but unfortunately my opinion is that I constantly "give" and never get any "take".

This whole issue goes into other areas. We can switch shifts to accomodate family events, etc., but unless everyone is willing, I end up switching when someone else needs it, but they are always too busy to do the same for me. I've even thought of starting a policy that I will offer to take their entire shift (why switch one, that doesn't get me anything but inconvenienced), but if insist in a switch there is a $20 "switching fee". That will 1) discourage anyone asking and 2) I get SOMETHING out of the deal. 

Don't get me started on discourteous (but not all) smokers. I've watched a gal take 10 breaks a shift of about 5-7 minutes per break to prep for smoke, smoke, potty, wash hands, and get coffee. The whole shift revolved around her breaks. One time she even had the nerve to ask me to take over for her so she could have a break. I was actually doing something that needed to be done at the time. I was just amazed.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you are not a supervisor, you really have no business telling another employee what to do.


Having a civil conversation with someone is not "telling them what to do", it is being a decent human being.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I take smoke breaks...and I don't smoke. I figure if they can do it, so can I. I just go sit down for a few. They never argue with me.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A person can be on time, do their job correctly and still be fired. 
If you are working for me and everyone else complains about you, I'll fire you. No questions asked. I want productivity and have no time for disruptive drama.

I worked with a guy that was on time, did his job, but he would complain about other workers. The boss blew it off for awhile. Eventually he went over the boss's head and complained. In a week, we had a " staff reduction" and he was gone.

Getting along isn't always a requirement, but trying to get along should be.

So you know some guys are getting relieved early and you are not. But you come in at the last minute and those guys may be used to being relieved early. Yes, you are being a snot. The one that you should have the beef with is the guy that's not letting you out early.

You may end up giving away an hour. In today's economy, be glad you have a job. I'll bet there are a few guys in that area that would be glad to give up an hour, just to have a job again.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wait, why is it ok the other workers are leaving early? SO what if there are 2 people there for 5 minutes. You're getting paid to work until X-time, not until 10 minutes before X-time. I don't leave my job early, why should shift work be different?


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

When I worked for FoMoCo, there were over 3000 people who worked there, mostly on day shift. Many of the "assembly lines" had 35 to 50 people on them.There were a lot of machining areas where individual workers ran the same thread grinder, stamping, cutting or punch press, all shift long, with a 20 min. break before lunch, a 30 min. lunch, and a 20 min. break after lunch. If you could work hard and get a little ahead of Rate, it was okay with most supervisors.
You not only had to punch a clock. The Supervisor kept your Time as well.

Over the 37 years I worked there, on various Lines, sometimes we got finished a few minutes early, shut the line down and had some wash-up time. And there were some jobs so dirty that the workers got to take showers, on their own time before they left the plant.
It was a big place, 60 acres under one roof, and there were a lot of various, very different jobs. You had to be able to get along and be able to work with all kinds of people, with all kinds of personalities. Some were great and some were weasels.
Some were good joes and some were suck-ups. There were some real jerks. You learn to deal with them.
But you had to learn stand-up for yourself and still.....to get along. So much easier that way.

There were 10 other people who hired in at the same time I did. The 1st year we had a 12 week lay-off and later a 10 week labor strike. After 2 years, I was the only one of the 11 guys that was still there. The rest baled out. It was hard staying long enough through the down-times, to retire from there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Having a civil conversation with someone is not "telling them what to do", it is being a decent human being.


Conversation is one thing.
Complaining about how they are doing their job is more in context with the topic


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> A person can be on time, do their job correctly and still be fired.
> _If you are working for me and everyone else complains about you, I'll fire you. No questions asked. I want productivity and have no time for disruptive drama._
> 
> You may end up giving away an hour. In today's economy, be glad you have a job. I'll bet there are a few guys in that area that would be glad to give up an hour, just to have a job again.


So if you have an honest employee who does a full shift's work, shows up on time, does his/her job, leaves on time and there are those in the company who complain that employee is "making me look bad" - you would fire the good employee to eliminate the complaints?
*
What is wrong with this picture?*

I have had people complain about me "doing too good of a job and making me look bad"..

My response to management is "if they were doing a good job, I wouldn't be making them look bad".

I have never been fired for it.

Glad I don't work for you.

On the other hand, I typically work 10 hour days and am paid for 8 - I am salaried and expected to do that. Do I feel guilty using my lunch time to post here? Nope, not a bit.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

sidepasser said:


> So if you have an honest employee who does a full shift's work, shows up on time, does his/her job, leaves on time and there are those in the company who complain that employee is "making me look bad" - you would fire the good employee to eliminate the complaints?
> *
> What is wrong with this picture?*
> 
> ...


It happens. Then they have to hire two more of the bad employees to make up for the one good employee they fired to keep the other bad employees happy.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

So, if co-workers are angry with me because I tow the line and won't let them fudge, then I have to go?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

No not a jerk. You just did not handle this situation well or with all that much maturity. 

The first thing would have been to find out exactly what the rules are at your place of employment. When I worked shift work at several different jobs they all had the same rules. You had to be ready to start work at your appointed time. This meant that you had to arrive ahead of time in order to settle in - bathroom, change clothes, phone calls etc. All shifts had an overlap of 10 minutes. In other words if I started at 5:50 you did not finish until 6:00. This was so that the changing shifts could discuss anything necessary. If there was nothing to discuss you could leave early and get ready to clock out at 6:00. The only way you could leave before the next shift arrived is if your supervisor okayed it and covered for you.

If none of these rules are in place at your work then I guess people will continue to be dressed and ready to pass you going out as you are coming in. The only way to deal with that situation is to actually talk to the people. Even talking may not change anything and then you will just have to accept the situation. Giving them a taste of their own medicine will not change anything. It is just petty and may relieve your anger and tension temporarily but will not fix anything.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> A person can be on time, do their job correctly and still be fired.
> If you are working for me and everyone else complains about you, I'll fire you. No questions asked. I want productivity and have no time for disruptive drama.


Although I dont agree with you, I can see your point. Employers will do that. They will get rid of the people who cant figure out how to go with the company flow.

As to the op, I would arrive right on time. Leave right on time. Quit worrying about whether anyone else likes it or not. I dont think you did anything wrong myself.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I almost feel like we are at the point that we just accept bad behavior as part of life. I've always felt you get more of what you tolerate. I don't really like the way the whole thing makes me feel, but on the other hand it's weird that I should even question whether I was wrong to show up ON TIME! So, is doing the right thing thing (showing up on time) for the wrong reason (to keep someone from leaving early and sending a message) bad? I have about an hour between jobs and would like nothing more than to grab a meal and go to my work site to eat, but with this going on the five or ten minute early leaving time will turn into much more. I'll be sitting there trying to relax and eat knowing that IF something happens, I'll have to deal with it when I'm not even technically on duty.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a job once when I was in college working in the coffee shop of a bookstore. There was only 1 employee in the coffee shop at a time, and it wasn't supposed to be left unmanned.

Normally I would come in, put my things in my locker, put on my apron, wash my hands, and go out to relieve whoever was there before me - but I was usually a few minutes early to verify that we had enough supplies at the cafe so I'd have a few minutes to stock up from the freezer in the back room if necessary.

One night I had stopped to grab my dinner at a fast food place and because I had 15 minutes until my shift started I decided to eat in the break room instead of in my car. We had a new girl working behind the counter who saw me come in and went and clocked out - 15 minutes early - and left, without waiting for me to relieve her.

My boss saw that the cafe was unattended and came back to the breakroom and saw me eating. I hadn't seen the other girl clock out and leave, so I had no idea that the cafe was unattended. I pointed out very nicely to my boss that my shift didn't start for another 15 minutes and that I always arrived a few minutes early to restock and relieve the person before me. I also said that I was eating my dinner and no way was I gonna toss it in the garbage to rush out and cover the cafe - because my shift hadn't officially started yet, I was off the clock, and officially I wasn't there.

Long story short, she called the new girl and told her to come pick up her final paycheck, she was fired. Even thou we were hourly employees and she had shorted herself 15 minutes of pay by clocking out early, she hadn't followed proper company procedure for shift change and therefore she was replaced with someone who WOULD follow that procedure.

Was I a jerk for refusing to throw my dinner in the trash and rush out to cover the cafe? Not in my eyes, or in the eyes of my boss. My shift hadn't officially started yet, so the person who was ducking out early was the one at-fault.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldnt call you a Jerk, but maybe a control freak?


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I go use the restroom at walmart and grab a snack or the coffee shop while getting coffee and then show up exactly on time. Then there's nothing needed to be done before the shift, you aren't working the other person's shift for leaving early, they don't see you waiting around (coffee shops tend to have nice places to sit), and you don't have to ask them to leave late cause it's all done. I try to minimize conversational contact. I hate small talk. The world is not required to make small talk. If you want info you get that info. Otherwise when my shift ends I'm also walking out the door without a word unless someone says goodbye to me and then they'll get one word back. If I want small talk and people who communicate I'll go work in the service industry. If I want friends I will go hang out at my hobbies.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I think time clocks would be very nice. It would be great for management to see who the offenders are. It's not like I have never been late, but it's the rare exception. If I even think I might be late, I call. At my main job we usually end up waiting a few minutes wondering if the next person is going to show. It's usually at the top of the starting time and of course they are almost waiting at the door when it's quitting time. I'm not against coming in early by any means; just not a fan of people assuming they can leave before their shift is over and that I don't mind.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> Yup. You're the jerk- since you asked.
> 
> First, your behavior and the same result is happening on TWO different jobs. Therefore you have to look at yourself & your behavior - not anyone else.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

sidepasser said:


> So if you have an honest employee who does a full shift's work, shows up on time, does his/her job, leaves on time and there are those in the company who complain that employee is "making me look bad" - you would fire the good employee to eliminate the complaints?
> *
> What is wrong with this picture?*
> 
> ...


I guess I missed the "make me look bad" part. 

When you have a group of employees and one doesn't "fit in" or always is at the center of some sort of drama, it is easier to dump the one no one can stand just to make the rest of the crew more satisfied with their job. That makes for less headaches for everyone, except the trouble maker.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> Yup. You're the jerk- since you asked.
> 
> First, your behavior and the same result is happening on TWO different jobs. Therefore you have to look at yourself & your behavior - not anyone else.
> 
> ...


I guess I missed your post before.

I also must have not communicated something- I typically arrive early to work and stay the entire shift (despite being encouraged by others to take off). When I say that I want coffee or a potty break, I am talking BEFORE my shift. I am early and these people are packed and wanting to leave despite the fact I am there early. They just want to leave before their shift ends and think it's okay because I'm there and there is rarely anything that needs doing right away.

I'll agree with the passive-aggressive part. I am very non-confrontational with people I have relationships with as opposed to strangers. I just feel that there will be even more tension if I come out and tell them it's not okay with me that they leave before my shift starts. Besides, in the main job there are more than one of us on a shift so it's a bit unclear at times who is relieving who. It would work on the second job since it's one person relieving me and vice-versa. I can't imagine the response if I calmly said, "Please stay until 11 pm, since I am not ready to take over." I think they would look at me like I lost my mind. When I leave early, I typically ask everyone if that's okay with them. I guess I just expect the same courtesy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

whodunit said:


> I guess I missed your post before.
> 
> I also must have not communicated something- I typically arrive early to work and stay the entire shift (despite being encouraged by others to take off). When I say that I want coffee or a potty break, I am talking BEFORE my shift. I am early and these people are packed and wanting to leave despite the fact I am there early. They just want to leave before their shift ends and think it's okay because I'm there and there is rarely anything that needs doing right away.
> 
> I'll agree with the passive-aggressive part. I am very non-confrontational with people I have relationships with as opposed to strangers. I just feel that there will be even more tension if I come out and tell them it's not okay with me that they leave before my shift starts. Besides, in the main job there are more than one of us on a shift so it's a bit unclear at times who is relieving who. It would work on the second job since it's one person relieving me and vice-versa. I can't imagine the response if I calmly said, "Please stay until 11 pm, since I am not ready to take over." I think they would look at me like I lost my mind. When I leave early, I typically ask everyone if that's okay with them. I guess I just expect the same courtesy.


I have taught my kids, if you are not 15 min early, you are late.
I have also taught them to mind their own business. 
Go to work, give the company 100% of YOUR effort, and unless someone is doing something that endangers THEIR life, or the lives of others? 
Mind your own business.
Don't like working with slobs?
Start your own business.....and run it the way you see fit.
BUT
Until then........go to work, do the job they are paying you to do, mind your own business, and at the end of the day, you will be able to leave all the 'work drama' at work, and when you get home....it will not follow you.

You cannot expect others to act like you, think like you, work like you etc. 
Great one line from a Gin Blossoms song: "If you don't expect too much from me, you might not be let down".

If the boss has not addressed this issue, then it's not an issue to him.
If he doesn't know, then he's not a very good boss anyway, and telling him will not help.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

MDKatie said:


> Wait, why is it ok the other workers are leaving early? SO what if there are 2 people there for 5 minutes. You're getting paid to work until X-time, not until 10 minutes before X-time. I don't leave my job early, why should shift work be different?


Exactly. I can't believe people are saying they have a problem with the OP. So he comes to work early. When I was in the workforce I always came to work early, but didn't clock in. I had a long commute and wanted to take time to relax after the drive and take a potty break. This is why I came in early, not to give someone else extra time off. The OP should be able to come in early and take care of what he needs to do before starting work. As long as he's not getting paid as soon as he gets there. IMO, the ones who are taking advantage by leaving early are the jerks and are stealing from their employer.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The problem I see with this is that he IS doing his job AND he's doing, at least a few minutes or the other person's job.



Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have taught my kids, if you are not 15 min early, you are late.
> I have also taught them to mind their own business.
> Go to work, give the company 100% of YOUR effort, and unless someone is doing something that endangers THEIR life, or the lives of others?
> Mind your own business.
> ...


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

all people with respect and be lucky you have a job, in these times.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

At one shift work job I had, there would be busy times, but more slow times. If I got to work early and some work came up that might last into my shift, I'd tell the guy to go ahead and take off, I'd get it. I had plenty of time to do nothing later.

Imagine a checking account where two people start out with each having $500 in it and they both add to it and they both withdraw from it. If neither person was keeping a strict balance sheet, eventually, the account would be overdrawn and each person would blame the other. It is human nature to mentally inflate what we put in and deflate what we take out. It happens in marriage and with co-workers. The happiest marriages are those where each person puts in more than what they get out of it. Same for a job.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't think the bosses at either place necessarily care that people are leaving early as long as it's by unanimous consent. But in many of the cases it isn't. If people were to ask, I would rarely say no. Like I said before it's a matter of courtesy and respect.

The other night I has to stay late by no fault of mine. I checked with my relief since there was something going on and he was working with a newbie. I checked to see if he needed anything before I left and he did, so I stayed and did it. I respected him and he respected me. No problem.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> The problem I see with this is that he IS doing his job AND he's doing, at least a few minutes or the other person's job.


1 Thessalonians 4:11-12

11 and to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life: *You should mind your own business and work with your hands,* just as we told you, 
12 so that your daily life may win the respect of outsiders and so that you will not be dependent on anybody.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

lenii said:


> all people with respect and be lucky you have a job, in these times.


Amen.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

deleted by me. won't argue scriptures


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It is his business when someone is taking off work early forcing him to do their job for the time they have left, plus his job.



Laura Zone 5 said:


> 1 Thessalonians 4:11-12
> 
> 11 and to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life: *You should mind your own business and work with your hands,* just as we told you,
> 12 so that your daily life may win the respect of outsiders and so that you will not be dependent on anybody.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have taught my kids, if you are not 15 min early, you are late.
> I have also taught them to mind their own business.
> Go to work, give the company 100% of YOUR effort, and unless someone is doing something that endangers THEIR life, or the lives of others?
> Mind your own business.
> ...


Your first reply to me.



Sonshine said:


> The problem I see with this is that he IS doing his job AND he's doing, at least a few minutes or the other person's job.


Your second reply to me, you deleted because you cannot argue with Scripture.....

Your third reply to me.....



Sonshine said:


> It is his business when someone is taking off work early forcing him to do their job for the time they have left, plus his job.


Sonshine, I know you do not care for me. You follow me all over this forum, including the Bible forum and disagree with *everything* I say. And that's fine if you disagree with me, but really.....it's very obvious that you have an issue with me. Look at all my posts....within a comment or two, there you are.....disagreeing with everything I say.......

Whodunit asked a question, I answered his question, just like many other who you DID NOT quote and *disagree* with......
Please...I am not sure what I did, but put me on your ignore if I bother you that much.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know why you are thinking I am just following you around. I read the threads like everyone else does and post replies like everyone else does. Sorry you think this is personal, but I am a member here too. If you don't like my responses, then don't read them. I deleted a post because I figured it was not the Christian thing to do to use the scriptures to argue with. What you do is your perogative. Sorry if that offends you.



Laura Zone 5 said:


> Your first reply to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You are trying to manipulate his behavior. Not your job, not your business.

You are trying to set the rules for shift change etiquette. Not your job, not your business.

I think you have a misguided sense of being Master of the Universe.  Do you do this in other ways on the job? Maybe that's why he doesn't want to talk to you.

Maybe he needs to get home to take care of his sick mother and he's worried and doesn't want to talk. Maybe he has gout and his feet hurt. 

A little generosity of thought and letting go of the idea of control will be less stressful for you.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It's my understanding that this guy leaves 10 minutes early every day and expects the OP to work those 10 minutes. Now, 10 minutes isn't much, but it adds up. The guy leaving early is basically stealing from the OP by forcing him to work before he's being paid to start working. How is it trying to manipulate his behavior? By not wanting to work for free? By going into work early in order to take care of things before you are on the clock? I don't get it.



Alice In TX/MO said:


> You are trying to manipulate his behavior. Not your job, not your business.
> 
> You are trying to set the rules for shift change etiquette. Not your job, not your business.
> 
> ...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think everyone that has invested the time and effort to examine this situation, formulate a solution or answer and type it here, is truely trying to help.

I hope you will invest some of your time to try to reach a solution or at least gain some insight by going in early and talking this out. Maybe, if you showed up 45 minutes early, you could get some communication and he'd not likely leave that early.

Think this out, do you need this job? Do you want this job? How much of my own time am I willing to give to keep this job and reduce the stress of shift change? Once you have come to terms that you need the job and you don't need the drama, those "free" minutes might not loom so large.

You will need to approach this as if you did something wrong and rude. " Last week, I had to make a phone call before I came to work and sat in my vehicle down the road. It seems everyone is mad when I get here on time, but no one relieves me early. What can I do to get along with everyone?" Then shut up and listen. Resist the urge to say, " Yea, but...." or "What about me?" or "Well, maybe we'd better talk to the boss about this then." Try to listen and learn about the history of how reliefs were done before you stepped in.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like good advice. 



haypoint said:


> I think everyone that has invested the time and effort to examine this situation, formulate a solution or answer and type it here, is truely trying to help.
> 
> I hope you will invest some of your time to try to reach a solution or at least gain some insight by going in early and talking this out. Maybe, if you showed up 45 minutes early, you could get some communication and he'd not likely leave that early.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll admit I don't like the way the whole thing makes me feel, but I also don't like the feeling of being disregarded and taken advantage of. My dad was the same way. He would give you the shirt off his back, but he didn't expect to be treated with contempt afterwards. 

I have a history of letting people walk all over me or ignore me. I can remember way back when I was a kid a football coach telling my parents I could play well, but I never made myself known to anyone and just kind of took what was given. I can see opportunities I've missed in life because I didn't speak out or ask for something. Then at times I have stood up for myself, I end up looking like the jerk or being seen as ungrateful, so it seems like a lose-lose for me.

It also involves some issues of fairness for me; less senior employees not following the rules or the "traditions" of the work place. When I come into a new work situation I respect and cater to the senior people. I don't try to change the rules and do my own thing. Then of course, when I become "senior" I expect the same from others. In this case, as well as others through the years, it involves less senior people doing things that adversely affect me. I work with people who openly challenge the bosses and it just amazes me. In my last long-term position I would have been committing suicide by doing such a thing.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

From what you have written I have to presume that you are not in a supervisory capacity. If this bothers you so much (and you don't want to deal directly with the person(s) who are leaving early as suggested) then speak to your supervisor. Someone must be in charge and there are company rules. Just be prepared that maybe the company does not care that people leave early and that they are not counting minutes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> From what you have written I have to presume that you are not in a supervisory capacity. If this bothers you so much (and you don't want to deal directly with the person(s) who are leaving early as suggested) then speak to your supervisor. Someone must be in charge and there are company rules.


Yup. What this poster said. You are not Master of the Universe (or the job.):duel:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

whodunit said:


> I'll admit I don't like the way the whole thing makes me feel, but I also don't like the feeling of being disregarded and taken advantage of. My dad was the same way. He would give you the shirt off his back, but he didn't* expect* to be treated with contempt afterwards.
> 
> I have a history of letting people walk all over me or ignore me. I can remember way back when I was a kid a football coach telling my parents I could play well, but I never made myself known to anyone and just kind of took what was given. I can see opportunities I've missed in life because I didn't speak out or ask for something. Then at times I have stood up for myself, I end up looking like the jerk or being seen as ungrateful, so it seems like a lose-lose for me.
> 
> It also involves some issues of fairness for me; less senior employees not following the rules or the "traditions" of the work place.*MYOB* When I come into a new work situation I respect and cater to the senior people. I don't try to change the rules and do my own thing. Then of course, when I become "senior" I *expect* the same from others. In this case, as well as others through the years, it involves less senior people doing things that adversely affect me. I work with people who openly challenge the bosses and it just amazes me. In my last long-term position I would have been committing suicide by doing such a thing.


People show up to work on time or early every day...for YEARS, and tow the line, work with 100% effort, no slackin', no stealin' .....just good honest workers......and get FIRED after 30 years of this kind of service, for some younger snot nosed lazy constantly late call in sick cut out early half hearted effortless slob.

It happens. It's the crappy world we live in. It is what it is!!

Can I please, say this in love......because it will FREE you if you do this?
MYOB.
Mind your own business.

As soon as you STOP worrying what others think / say / do / how they treat you / how they treat others / how they treat _____ .......
As soon as you STOP *expecting* this or that (no matter if it is deserved or not)......
As soon as you STOP minding everyone else's business, and MYOB.......

You will free up SO MUCH space in your heart and mind for more important things in life. 
You are too busy keeping score with folks that don't care if you live or die, and you are worrying / fussing years off YOUR life......not theirs.
Let it go.....


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Id come in good and early some time, say 15 minutes or whatever it took for them to NOT run out the door when you show up. THen Id go directly to them and say " I have had a situation develop I may or may not know if I can work tonights shift till EXACTLY The time my shift starts, I will wait in the breakroom till close to then please dont leave early.By the way is there anything going on tonight that I need to know?"
The next night Id tell them this will be a continuing situation.
If they ever left early after that Id call the boss from the breakroom and take a hour off to run to the hospital.(pick up a coffee while your there!)


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Just tell them point blank, 
I am not on the clock yet , I have a few things to do before shift, if you have something that needs attention prior to shift change,you have time to take care of it. I will relive you at the designated time unless you have some emergency or a good reason otherwise. So if I'm hear an Hour or 5 Minutes early that's my time and I will relive you early at my discretion, only after I have taken care of my personal business.

If you don't want to take that approach, and he decides he's leaving early does not obligate you to start your shift until your required.

I have told people before I'm not on the clock. Including the Boss.Now if they had not been so down on overtime. It would of been "let me clock in" but the better thing is when the boss asks you to clock in.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

||Downhome|| said:


> Just tell them point blank,
> I am not on the clock yet , I have a few things to do before shift, if you have something that needs attention prior to shift change,you have time to take care of it. I will relive you at the designated time unless you have some emergency or a good reason otherwise. So weather I'm hear an Hour or 5 Minutes early that's my time and I will relive you early at my discretion, only after I have taken car of my personal business.
> 
> If you don't want to take that approach, and he decides he's leaving early does not obligate you to start your shift until your required.
> ...


Best answer I've seen here.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

What Downhome said.
No, you're not being a jerk.

Demeter


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

UPDATE:

So a couple weeks ago, I was going to come in early since I had everything done I needed to do, but I ended up talking to someone I knew from town and got sidetracked. I made it right at my starting time, so of course he was walked to his truck and drove off without a word.

The next week I came in early, but there was a different worker on duty that night.

Tonight I decided to come in early since the food I got was not conducive to eating in my vehicle. I got here about 9:34 pm and walked in. I asked him how he was doing and he said something like, "Early tonight; that's a switch." No smile or nothing. I just replied, "Yup."

I ate while he sat around grumpy and he finally walked out at 9:45 pm without another word. I didn't know if he was leaving, but I checked and a minute later and his truck was gone.

Unbelieveable.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

whodunit said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So a couple weeks ago, I was going to come in early since I had everything done I needed to do, but I ended up talking to someone I knew from town and got sidetracked. I made it right at my starting time, so of course he was walked to his truck and drove off without a word.
> 
> ...



Sounds like there's more to this story....


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

The guy is leaving early and wants you to take up his slack, even though you are not on the clock? I don't think so.
I've done plenty of assembly line type of work and this is so very taboo.
Okay, on occasion, someone had to leave early or come in late and we all understood that. 
Do not work until you are on the clock. I would definitely get with my supervisor. Screw the other guys attitude, it is your time/wages that are the issue.
Hope it works out.

Demeter


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Send him a bill?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

All things considered, it's a minor issue. I guess I'll just stay away until my shift begins and live with it. If he has a problem with me coming in right on time, then that's his issue. 

I don't feel good about going to the supervisor about since IMHO this guy has more "juice" than I. I've done that kind of thing in the past and it always come back to bite me. It's my expereince supervisors relaly don't want to hear about problems even when they claim they do.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

fantasymaker said:


> Send him a bill?


LOL...I did think about coming in 15 minutes late the next time and just tell him that I figured he owed me from last week.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I see your behavior as childish. 
Irritating your co-workers just because you can is very low behavior. 
My guess is they are tired and exhausted at end of shift and just want to leave on time to get home. Maybe they have another job? Maybe they have a family? Baby sitter to relieve. 

You don't know the details. 
I believe in karma. Like someone said, what happens if you are late due to car trouble? You really expect someone you intentionally annoy to cover for you?


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Our Little Farm said:


> I see your behavior as childish.
> Irritating your co-workers just because you can is very low behavior.
> My guess is they are tired and exhausted at end of shift and just want to leave on time to get home. Maybe they have another job? Maybe they have a family? Baby sitter to relieve.
> 
> ...



l
Leaving ''on time'' is not 15 min. before the end of the shift.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree with OLF

Let the supervisor worry about who leaves when, and just show up on time to do YOUR job.
The other guy doesnt have any obligations to anyone but the company


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Our Little Farm said:


> I see your behavior as childish.
> Irritating your co-workers just because you can is very low behavior.
> My guess is they are tired and exhausted at end of shift and just want to leave on time to get home. Maybe they have another job? Maybe they have a family? Baby sitter to relieve.
> 
> ...


I don't see his behavior as childish or low behavior. If his coworker is being relieved 15 min. early by the OP and then treating the OP with scorn, I can easily see how it would work on the OP's nerves. The OP has another job, possibly a family, or sitter to relieve, so how is it he's able to still relieve 15 min early, even though it's unintentional?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Our Little Farm said:


> I see your behavior as childish.
> Irritating your co-workers just because you can is very low behavior.
> My guess is they are tired and exhausted at end of shift and just want to *leave on time* to get home. Maybe they have another job? Maybe they have a family? Baby sitter to relieve.
> 
> ...


Wow did you read the OP? The other worker wants to LEAVE *EARLY* and *steal *the OPs preparation time.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

This thread has gone on for a number of weeks. We all seem to have widely varying opinions on what was done and what should be done.

But what was really done and how it really turned out should be of interest to us all. 

So, what happened?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Wow did you read the OP? The other worker wants to LEAVE EARLY and steal the OPs preparation time.


All he's "stealing" is the company's time.

He can only take what the OP *gives*
The OP seems more upset because the guy doesn't *act friendly* and want to chit chat.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

He leaves early while the OP is getting prepared forcing the Op to start work early to cover him. 
The coworker is stealing from both the OP AND the company.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If something went wrong after the guy left but before shift change time,who is at fault??????? If something happens before my shift I sure do not want the blame.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

haypoint said:


> This thread has gone on for a number of weeks. We all seem to have widely varying opinions on what was done and what should be done.
> 
> But what was really done and how it really turned out should be of interest to us all.
> 
> So, what happened?


I've pretty much decided I get there when I get there. If I have things to do before hand, I'll do them and be there early or on time and it's his problem to deal with if he doesn't like it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> He leaves early while the OP is getting prepared *forcing the Op to start work early* to cover him.


He's not "forcing" the OP to do anything.

The OP could WAIT and start at his *scheduled *time, and then the SUPERVISOR would see the other guy is always leaving early.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

It was stated in your previous post that your coworkers had agreed to start 30 minutes early but that was not convenient for you . You expected them to be ok with your not wanting to do that because you are a senior employee however , the guy you are relieving is probably starting 30 minutes early and wants to get out of there . Probably also feels that you declined just for spite as he sees you get there early but you just dont want to cooperate and start 30 minutes earlier ( and leave 30 minutes earlier . )

I may have these facts wrong but I am seeing a lack of communication and consideration as the issue here. You need to talk to your coworker You think you are there early and he thinks you are there late .


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Vickie44 said:


> It was stated in your previous post that your coworkers had agreed to start 30 minutes early but that was not convenient for you . You expected them to be ok with your not wanting to do that because you are a senior employee however , the guy you are relieving is probably starting 30 minutes early and wants to get out of there . Probably also feels that you declined just for spite as he sees you get there early but you just dont want to cooperate and start 30 minutes earlier ( and leave 30 minutes earlier . )
> 
> I may have these facts wrong but I am seeing a lack of communication and consideration as the issue here. You need to talk to your coworker You think you are there early and he thinks you are there late .




Read post 42 the 30 minute thing was a previous job.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Everyone wants to leave early but nobody ever wants to get to work early (I occasionally include myself in this). I guess it's just human nature.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Whenever I clocked in late I would make it up by clocking out early.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Our Little Farm said:


> I see your behavior as childish.
> Irritating your co-workers just because you can is very low behavior.
> My guess is they are tired and exhausted at end of shift and just want to leave on time to get home. Maybe they have another job? Maybe they have a family? Baby sitter to relieve.
> 
> ...


They aren't leaving on time. They're leaving early and expecting him to finish up their shift while they get paid for it. IMO, they're stealing from him.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> All he's "stealing" is the company's time.
> 
> He can only take what the OP *gives*
> The OP seems more upset because the guy doesn't *act friendly* and want to chit chat.


He's upset because he comes in early to be able to relax a few minutes before his shift begins. Have a cup of coffee or go to the bathroom. If I'm not mistaken he stated he had a long drive to get to work. I use to get to work early all the time for the same reason. I would have been upset if the person I was relieving expected me to work his last 15 minutes with no pay. If you think about it, the guy IS stealing from him. He's working extra time but the other guy's getting payed for the time he's working. That's stealing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If you think about it, the guy IS stealing from him. *He's working extra time *but the other guy's getting payed for the time he's working. That's stealing.


It's the OP's CHOICE to start work early.

The other guy is stealing *from the company.*

What I am saying is he should NOT start early, even if it mean NO ONE runs the machines that last 15 minutes.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey you Guys and Gals there's a dead dog out in the road, Ive also got some sticks.

Common should be fun. We should all be able to get a couple wacks in and see if it's playing or not.

I'm betting it don't go home though.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

whodunit said:


> Everyone wants to leave early but nobody ever wants to get to work early (I occasionally include myself in this). I guess it's just human nature.


I've been curious from the beginning of this thread...what type of job is this? Would it be a problem for you to relax until your starting time, even after the other guy has left? Or is it a job where someone has to be doing it or something bad could happen? ER doctor, firefighter, monitoring a nuclear reactor?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, without getting too detailed, it's a job where someone is supposed to be on site at all times. There really isn't much happening and not much has happened since we've been there, but there is always the potential. 

All inall, it's just the idea of being taken advantage of. Does anyone really like that? I don't just leave before the end of my shift without checking with my co-workers and making sure there are relief people there. I guess I expect the same.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

whodunit said:


> All inall, it's just the idea of being taken advantage of. Does anyone really like that? I don't just leave before the end of my shift without checking with my co-workers and making sure there are relief people there. I guess I expect the same.


I think you're in the right. I was thinking you could just wait until your shift starts and if something happens before that it's not your problem. But in reality it would be your problem even if it shouldn't be.


----------

